# برنامه نویسی میکروکنترلر (MicroController) ها و MicroProcessor ها > برنامه نویسی سیستم های Embeded > سوال: مشکل پروگرمر

## مهندس نرم

دوستان عزیز سلام
من یک پروگرمرstk200/300 ساختم طبق مدار کتاب کاهه میباشد تمام پایه ها راچک کردم درست میباشد اما هرچه پروگرم میکنم پیغام میدهد :متعجب:  که پروگرمر رانشناخته است 
خواهشا به من کمک کنید  :ناراحت: 
به راهنمایی شما دوستان نیاز دارم

----------


## hamid-nic

سلام 
آیا شما از بافر هم استفاده کرده اید ؟ (آی سی 74hc244فکر کنم !) 
شایدم آی سی که می خواهید پروگرام کنید سوخته ؟ اون را عوض کنید ببینید جواب میده ؟
از چه برنامه ای برای پروگرام استفاده می کنید ؟ شاید قسمت تنظیمات نرم افزاری نام پروگرامر را اشتباهی انتخاب کردید .
موفق باشید .

----------


## مهندس نرم

از 74hc244  استفاده میکنم در محیط بسکام ومیخوام کد نوشته شده را روی atmega32 پروگرم کنم نمیدانم پروگرمر را چه جوری باید تنظیم کنم اصلا نمیدانم میکرو مشکل داره یا پروگرمری که ساختم همه پایه ها رااکامل چک کردم تغذیه 5 ولت هم تولید کردم
اگه راهنمایی ام کنید ممنون میشوم وقتی ندارم

----------


## hamid-nic

دوست عزیز چند تا لینک براتون می گذارم شاید به کارتون اومد و مشکلتون حل شد .
لینک 1
لینک 2
لینک 3

----------

